# (re)moving the right block thingy



## Rolenet (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm referring to the right colum with "Forums/En5ider/TRAILseeker etc.".

I don't mind its content, *it's just very wide and eats up way too much width on my 1024 screen*. 

This is a real issue: it prevents displaying of the thread titles, messes up the layout of all post edit tools, and makes some forms absurdly narrow (e.g. settings profile). It blocks about 25% of the screen's width all the way to the bottom of the page.

Really, it would be awesome if this could be fixed. Various more or less practical suggestions:
* allow collapsing it to the right ("slide masking")
* allow closing it altogether
* set the main forum frame to a fixed width, allowing this column to be off-screen 
* allow flowing of content below it (I know it's not that easy...)
* move it to a menu item


----------



## Blue (Mar 18, 2017)

I wish I could do something with it as well.  I use a dual monitor setup with one portrait (tall) which is quite useful for some things I do*, but since so many apps expect a landscape (wide) layout I usually have apps/games on that monitor and ENWorld & other browsing in the tall one.  I lose about 1/3 of my total screen real-estate too that right hand menu.  About 40% total is wasted when you also consider the left and right grey margins.

(* "Some things" involve displaying PDFs for game systems that sell them as I write up adventures, so they are wholesome gaming related activities, I'm not a deviant for having one oriented like this.   )


----------



## Morrus (Mar 18, 2017)

There's a little right arrow to slide it closed. It's very narrow, though, about half the width of most websites' sidebars; I wonder if something's not working correctly with your browser/res combo or something? 1024 is actually off the bottom of the scale of the analytics I get, it's so rare these days.


*Save**Save*​


----------



## Blue (Mar 18, 2017)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], I don't see that on either my landscape (1920x1080) or portrait (1050x1680) monitors.  I'm running an up to date version of Firefox.  I also went in with Chrome and had the same - no button where I can see it in your image.  Here's my own screenshot.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 19, 2017)

Could you guys show me screenshots of the whole screen rather than just the side block? Though if you're using 1024 there might not be much I can do to help.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 19, 2017)

Blue said:


> ... 1920x1080 ... up to date version of Firefox. ...



For the record, I can see the button with this setup.


----------



## Rolenet (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks Morrus.
Here is a screen cap. I don't see the right arrow either. I'M using FF49.0.1, nothing fancy.
Are 1024 screen really this rare nowadays, even with tablets?
Would there been a roundabout way to slide the block without using the right arrow, e.g. a Settings option?
thanks


----------



## Morrus (Mar 19, 2017)

Rolenet said:


> Are 1024 screen really this rare nowadays, even with tablets?




Pretty rare. They're just lumped in as part of the 5% "other" category on the Analytics these days. Mobile devices have their own skins, so it all looks different on a tablet or phone anyway.


----------



## Rolenet (Mar 19, 2017)

If it could help in any way... in the resulting HTML source, I noticed that this link has no content, but two empty lines nonetheless. It kind of seems to be related to that collapsing arrow...

<a id="sidebar_button_link" href="#">


   </a>


----------



## Mortilupo (Mar 22, 2017)

It's not on mine either and I'm running less than 1024.


----------



## Rolenet (Mar 23, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Though if you're using 1024 there might not be much I can do to help.




I understand, however I tried on these different computers on 1280 screens:
Win7 FF49
Win7 FF28
Win7 IE9.0.8
Win10 FF49
Win10 Edge
MacOS FF

Then I tried FF49 on different res, from 1024 to 1920.

I never even saw the slider arrow.


----------

